# Drain for an "Outdoor Kitchen" Sink



## Rich (Jan 2, 2004)

Need to drain a sink that I'm installing in and outdoor kitchen island. Couple of options that I think I have:
1) 70 ft run of PVC (ridgid) or PE (flex) pipe back into the house into a sump pit
2) 80 ft run of PVC (ridgid) or PE (flex) pipe back into the house attached to the main drain line either in an extension of the cleanout or cutting into the horizontal line from bathrooms and adding a wye for the connection from outside
3) 50 ft run of PVC or PE pipe to where the trench crosses the main drain line under ground. Cut into the line and add one of those flexible wyes with pipe clamps for the run from the new outdoor sink
4) 20 ft run to the existing french drain line from the gutters that goes to a "drywell" buried in the yard

Any other ideas?


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

Use PVC only.

Do you know for sure you will have the grade 1/4" per foot if you go with gravity?

Line only need to be 2" min, vent out at 1-1/2", where are you going to vent for this island? 

Did you know you have you do a loop vent for an island? Do you know how this goes together?

I'd go for the 50' run of PVC, but would use a plastic wye and rubber ferncos to make the connection.

Stay away from the french drain idea.


----------



## Rich (Jan 2, 2004)

Don't expect to have a problem with the fall for gravity to work.

Was looking to use and air admittance valve.

Why the plastic fitting with the two rubber couplers instead of the full rubber one?

Thanks


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

If an AAV is allowed there then your more then welcome to use it, here there not allowed.

Use of a plastic fitting is the preferred method, but your more then welcome to use what you want to, if your code allows it then don't let me stop what you feel is best for use.


----------



## Rich (Jan 2, 2004)

Found a good reason for not using the full rubber fitting, no one around here sells a reducing one.

Should the connection to the main line be a Sanitary T or a Y? Does it need to be placed with the inlet straight up or can I tilt it up to 45 degrees so that my drain doesn't have to be up as high as the vertical would place it.

I believe I can't turn the drain more than 360 degrees after the trap, is this correct?

Also, off the sink how far do I have to go horizontal after the P-trap to avoid turning it into an S when I go down into the ground?

Thanks


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Jun 7, 2006)

You use a wye where you tie in at, you can set the wye on a 45 or lay in down with a little upward slope.

After the p-trap next fitting you use will be a san-tee, there should be no reason to go 360, but if you really don't have an option, then here they require a clean out installed every 180 degrees.


----------

